# Regarding DRL's how do you turn them off?



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Hooked up vag com last night, and I wasn't able to shut them off. Went through long coding anyone care to assist?


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*DRL*



Jedidub said:


> Hooked up vag com last night, and I wasn't able to shut them off. Went through long coding anyone care to assist?


Remove fuse #6 on fuse panel






KNEWBUG


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Jedidub said:


> Hooked up vag com last night, and I wasn't able to shut them off. Went through long coding anyone care to assist?


what module did you look in? I just turned off the DRL's on my friends GTI last week. I'll poke around VCDS to see if I remember where the setting is..


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

You can't turn them off via vagcom as far as I can tell. Get a euro switch, or bend the tab, or remove the fuse. Those are the only ways I have seen to turn them off. The Beetle does not have as many options in vagcom as the gti.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

drtechy said:


> You can't turn them off via vagcom as far as I can tell.


You most certainly can. It is in 09-Central Electronics. I'll have to borrow my dad's car to tell you exactly what the label says, but there are only 2 or 3 that apply to DRL, and unchecking that box disables the DRL without pulling a fuse. If I remember correctly, there is one DRL option to add it to the MFA (this one didn't work and I didn't see an option in the MFA for it), there is another one that allows the fogs to work as the DRLs (my dad's car doesn't have fogs...yet), and there was a third one about the DRL. I unchecked that one, and the DRL was disabled.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Code3VW said:


> You most certainly can. It is in 09-Central Electronics. I'll have to borrow my dad's car to tell you exactly what the label says, but there are only 2 or 3 that apply to DRL, and unchecking that box disables the DRL without pulling a fuse. If I remember correctly, there is one DRL option to add it to the MFA (this one didn't work and I didn't see an option in the MFA for it), there is another one that allows the fogs to work as the DRLs (my dad's car doesn't have fogs...yet), and there was a third one about the DRL. I unchecked that one, and the DRL was disabled.


Yea I tried a couple of them that I saw related to it but they didn't work, please post which one worked for you.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Code3VW said:


> You most certainly can. It is in 09-Central Electronics. I'll have to borrow my dad's car to tell you exactly what the label says, but there are only 2 or 3 that apply to DRL, and unchecking that box disables the DRL without pulling a fuse. If I remember correctly, there is one DRL option to add it to the MFA (this one didn't work and I didn't see an option in the MFA for it), there is another one that allows the fogs to work as the DRLs (my dad's car doesn't have fogs...yet), and there was a third one about the DRL. I unchecked that one, and the DRL was disabled.


Yea tried all 3 no luck. I'll see if I can get a screenshot later.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I tried the following.

1) Turn off via VAG-COM didn't find a pathway that would work.

2) Bent tab inside light switch. This turned off the main bulb but kept the secondary lamp lit at all times.

3) Pulled fuse #6 in the fuse box behind the fold out storage cubby. This worked the treat. :thumbup:

I even posted a photo of the fusebox since the manual doesn't contain a diagram.


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Can someone please point out what fuse to pull from that picture? I had a look at my fuse box and I don't appear to have a fuse #6. Mine might be numbered differently, but maybe the physical location is the same?


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Isola said:


> Can someone please point out what fuse to pull from that picture? I had a look at my fuse box and I don't appear to have a fuse #6. Mine might be numbered differently, but maybe the physical location is the same?


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Yea I tried a couple of them that I saw related to it but they didn't work, please post which one worked for you.



I'll try and look at this later. As I stated I got it to work on my friends GTI. Haven't tried it on my Beetle though.


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks so much, eunos94! As I feared... mine is different


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey, I checked VCDS today and the settings I set on my friends GTI are not in the same module on our Beetle. My friends GTI also let him set his fog lights to act as DRLs. There are simply more options on the GTI. 

Sorry I couldn't be more help guys!


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Here it is! It is in 09-Central Electronics:


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Code3VW said:


> Here it is! It is in 09-Central Electronics:


When I tried that setting my DRL's didn't seem to go off. BUT the engine was off so maybe what I was seeing were my parking lights. I never started the engine and released the E-Brake! 

:facepalm:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Code3VW said:


> Here it is! It is in 09-Central Electronics:


Yup I've tried it, didn't work on mine, so I just yanked the bulbs lol


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Yup I've tried it, didn't work on mine, so I just yanked the bulbs lol


I found that too and it did nothing. I'm kinda pissed about how restricted we are with what we can do with VCDS.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

eunos94 said:


> I found that too and it did nothing. I'm kinda pissed about how restricted we are with what we can do with VCDS.


Me too, does it make a difference if you have the low line or high line computer? I have the low line one.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Me too, does it make a difference if you have the low line or high line computer? I have the low line one.


I have the low line too so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Anthony_A said:


> When I tried that setting my DRL's didn't seem to go off. BUT the engine was off so maybe what I was seeing were my parking lights. I never started the engine and released the E-Brake!
> 
> :facepalm:


When I was with my dad's Beetle, I verified that this checkbox worked (by enabling DRLs and then disabling them again). 

His is a 2013 Beetle TDI Convertible. It has a highline CECM from the factory (at least the part number in VCDS indicates it is a highline).


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

eunos94 said:


> I found that too and it did nothing. I'm kinda pissed about how restricted we are with what we can do with VCDS.


What do you mean by restricted?

There must be 2 different bits for DRLs depending on the model CECM in the car. I was skeptical, but The Beet may have been correct when he said there were a lot of wiring changes between a lowline and a highline CECM. Different wiring may indicate different bits. If Rosstech coded their labels using a Beetle with a highline CECM, this may explain whey some things aren't working on a lowline...


----------



## beckytanz (Jan 13, 2012)

Has anyone had trouble replacing the factory bulbs with led drls?


----------

